# 2011 Harbor Beach Can2can Tournament



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

Hello fishermen & ladies. The updated information, sponsorship forms & registration forms have been updated on the website. Please take a moment to visit the site at www.hbcan2can.com

Thank you..and see you soon! 
Ben Milo


----------



## Tracker Targa (Jul 17, 2008)

hi i would like to fish the tournament but i have a small boat is there a size limitation.


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

Tracker Targa said:


> hi i would like to fish the tournament but i have a small boat is there a size limitation.


As long as your boat is Michigan DNR compliant, signed waivers are received & paid entry has been cleared. Your in.

Ben


----------



## Tracker Targa (Jul 17, 2008)

my boat is about 17 foot so im gonna fish it as i figure i have a good chance at fish without having to run to far thanks


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Looking forward to it Benny! 

Targa, You have plenty of boat to fish that tourney. A couple years ago, the tourney was won within a mile of the pier heads. You are right, you don't need to run far for this deal. There is plenty of structure within a couple miles of the port of Harbor Beach that holds fish year round.


----------



## Tracker Targa (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks getaway, thats what i figured i cant wait for it sounds like a good time hb is my favorite eastside port always has been.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Getaway said:


> Looking forward to it Benny!
> 
> Targa, You have plenty of boat to fish that tourney. A couple years ago, the tourney was won within a mile of the pier heads. You are right, you don't need to run far for this deal. There is plenty of structure within a couple miles of the port of Harbor Beach that holds fish year round.


Thats because it was lump soup that day! :lol: I still laugh about that tourney, if my uncle asked me "where is shore again" once, he asked me it a thousand times. Apparently, he didn't like my faith in the position the graph told me!:lol:


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Tracker Targa said:


> thanks getaway, thats what i figured i cant wait for it sounds like a good time hb is my favorite eastside port always has been.


Just stay away from Getaway and that new yacht of his, he's going to start bullying all the aluminum boys around now!


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Typical fishing day in Harbor Beach:lol::lol: This is why I got a bigger boat.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Getaway said:


> A couple years ago, the tourney was won within a mile of the pier heads. You are right, you don't need to run far for this deal.


Yeah, I remember that day well. As I recall, most of the fleet was less than a mile, because of the 10 footers that were building to the north. But then again, that is Harbor Beach in May. Its always like that. Aw, seriously, as long as it doesn't blow (too bad) he will be fine. I used to fish there in a 15' Mako in that stuff. Wasn't very smart, but we did it. Getaway, what did you get?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

27 Sea Ray Sundancer. Needed to mix family and fishing now since the kids are getting bigger and the wife likes the marina life. What sold me on this rig was the engine is below deck so it made the dancing deck fairly large. Plus, it sleeps 5 comfortably. She's getting an arch and radar right now.


----------



## Tracker Targa (Jul 17, 2008)

looks like a great boat getaway do u keep it slipped somewhere?


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Nope, she's a trailer queen. I'm thinking of keeping it in HB during May-1st week of June to tap all of the spring tourneys.

I'll keep it in for a couple weeks at a time in Bay City for walleyes 
(spring), then the west side for kings in late July-August. Those are preliminary plans.


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

Getaway said:


> Nope, she's a trailer queen. I'm thinking of keeping it in HB during May-1st week of June to tap all of the spring tourneys.
> 
> 
> Yeh... Larry Hartwick's team (Riviara Trolling Systems) fished withen 2 miles of the harbor up in close to shore. I know many like to run the north line and hit the reef but those that have fished HB know that you dont have to run that far. Best part of it all....the playing field is fair for all boats.
> ...


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

I see how you are Benny, and that was a suck up post. I thought you might like the shirt my dad was wearing all weekend in Frankfort.


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

Getaway said:


> I see how you are Benny, and that was a suck up post. I thought you might like the shirt my dad was wearing all weekend in Frankfort.


Just a little raz my friend...a little raz.:lol: Yes the sponsor shirts have been popping up all over the place. New prize this year to the first fisherman that gets a picture of themselves on a tv show, paper article with the Can2can sponsor shirt on them. 

Nice picture of your pop on back of the GA II.... but sorry that will not count for 2011. Prize starts after May 13th's captains meeting.


----------



## Tracker Targa (Jul 17, 2008)

i fish the port all summer in my boat and when weather is decent i take it all over last spring though i did great there so im looking to give the tourney a shot how many boats entered last year? also i got 3 atlantics last spring are they planting them in the thumb? talk about a great fish and good eating i liked them better than kings that would be awesome for that area if the atlantics replaced the kings. i marked alot of bait last summer outta sanilac that provided a decent steelhead fishery with healthy looking fish hopefully its a good sigh of things to come.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

I believe Ben had right around 40 boats last year. It is a very big event especially for the east side these days.

I've heard they are planting atlantics somewhere in the thumb, but not sure where exactly. They would be a great option as a replacement for the kings.


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

Getaway said:


> I believe Ben had right around 40 boats last year. It is a very big event especially for the east side these days.
> 
> I've heard they are planting atlantics somewhere in the thumb, but not sure where exactly. They would be a great option as a replacement for the kings.


41 boats.... Our donation this year to the Thumb Area Steelheaders will go to their net pen projects. This will all be brought up at the captains meeting from the Steelheaders. 

We had a few at weigh in last year. I have seen and heard a nice chunk of Atlantics being caught around the thumb.

Ben


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

BallsRdragn said:


> Just a little raz my friend...a little raz.:lol: Yes the sponsor shirts have been popping up all over the place. New prize this year to the first fisherman that gets a picture of themselves on a tv show, paper article with the Can2can sponsor shirt on them.
> 
> Nice picture of your pop on back of the GA II.... but sorry that will not count for 2011. Prize starts after May 13th's captains meeting.


IF northwood would give me my shirt that might happen! Thats the last time I let him represent the team at the captains meeting! :lol:


----------

